# Bullymania 2 @ Underground Atlanta- March 16-17, 2012



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Friday, March 16, 2012 at 7:00pm until Saturday, March 17, 2012 at 8:00pm​
FREIGHT DEPOT
Underground Atlanta
65 Martin Luther King Jr. Drive
Atlanta, GA

BULLYMANIA 2 hits Atlanta March 17th 2012!! That's right!! Downtown Atlanta Underground!!!!

This is the first dog show in over 20 years to be held downtown! Let's show them what the American Bully is all about! We are making history with this one! Booths go on sell Valentines Day 2012! Don't want to wait hit up Bully the Kid and get put on the Booth list!!!

The first ever FRIDAY night show in ABKC history!!! 1 Friday night and 2 Saturday!!! Come to the City and bring your Bullies!

Friday night show, party, meet and greet, and booth set up!! Cash bar, food, and fun!!!! Plus!!! Pre-Registration goes down Friday night, beat the lines on Saturday and be ready to roll on Saturday with your armband numbers and registration out of the way!

Friday: Judge Rolando Mata
Adult handler competition...bring your "A" game!

ABKC Show
Standard/Pocket/Classic
Champion/Grand Champion
SB (Shorty Bulls)

Friday Night Show starts at 7pm...FREE ADMISSION WITH BOOTH!!!

*** Building opens 4pm Friday for set up and registration***

Saturday registration starts
9am-11am

Junior Handler 11AM

Show 1 - Judge Milo Garcia
11:30am

S/P/XL/X/C/
CH/GRCH
and SB

Show 2 - Judge Marco Suarez
Immediately following show 1st!!!

S/P/XL/X/C/
CH/GRCH
and SB

Booths:

10x10 - $150
10x20 - $250
10x30 - $350
Vendor Booths Available...Call for Pricing!

* Deposits are 50% of cost * 
** Remainder to be paid no later than a week out**

Admission:

$15 per person
$15 per single dog
$20 for crate space
*** Kids 12 and under are free!!!***

There will be food available for purchase and cash bar!
*** Absolutely No outside food or drink allowed***

Hotel Info:

Motel 6
311 Courtland Street Northeast
Atlanta, GA 30303 
(404) 659-4545

*** 1.5 Miles - 4 minutes ***

Prices from $66 - $82
----- No Pet Fee -----
* You will need to provide them with this room block code:
M449600029 - Prices good until a week prior. All dogs must be crated *

Coming in from East or North East:

La Quinta Inn & Suites
Atlanta Paces Ferry
2415 Paces Ferry Rd Southeast
Atlanta, GA 30339
770-801-9002

*** 14 Miles - 20 minutes ***

Prices from $68 - $76
----- No Pet Fee -----

Coming in from West or North West:

La Quinta Inn 
Atlanta/Lennox-Buckhead
2535 Chantilly Drive N.E.
Atlanta, GA 30324
404-321-0999

*** 7 Miles - 15 minutes ***

----- No Pet Fee -----

Others:

Days Inn Atlanta 
1701 Northside Drive Atlanta
(404) 351-6500

*** 5 Miles - 12 minutes ***

Drury Inn Atlanta Airport
1270 Virginia Avenue
East Point, GA 
(404) 761-4900

*** 8 Miles - 15 minutes ***

Show Contact Information:

Bully the Kid - (770) 331-5905
Rolando Mata - (404) 819-6332

Email: [email protected]

PayPal: [email protected]

This is one you do not want to miss...space is limited reserve your booths today!!!!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Who is coming out? I will be there with Shox and Brayden! Come see us and GR CH Big Poppa of Barrow's Blue Bullies. Our booth is 2 down from the ring. This is the red carpet of Bully Events! Don't miss it!


----------



## bullychick2010 (Sep 5, 2011)

Looking like I will be there wlth Nightmare and Stella


----------

